
IOS 5.1: Using the New Lock Screen Camera - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/ios_5.1_using_the_new_lock_screen_camera/
======
rachelbythebay
If it means I won't get another hour-long recording of the inside of my purse,
then it's brilliant. Making it slightly harder to trip that mode sounds like a
good thing to me.

------
jan-hocevar
Looks cool!

